#                  ?

## autobuh

:
    .
        .
:  6%
** .
  ,          *      -* ,     .    :     .

----------


## tysh

,

----------


## autobuh

> ,


     / ?

    54-  :  2,  2
*      - *           :
  : "     ()  ,       ".

----------


## .

*autobuh*,     ?     .    ,    
, ,

----------

,       ...          ... ?

----------

> ,       ...          ... ?


       , ...

----------

> , ...


.     ,    ?

----------


## .

** ,       .            ))

----------


## autobuh

> ** ,       .            ))


  -     ,      ?
,      54- ?
    . (((

----------


## .

2  2  54-.  ,          .

----------


## autobuh

?

----------

> ?


  ,    ?
,    ?    !

----------


## .

> ?


  ,   ?

----------


## Ibrisami

:            , ..       ,    -  .     ,      1  5. -   01.07.2018?

----------


## .



----------


## Ibrisami

> 


 :Frown:

----------


## Ibrisami

> 


  .   .     ,    -    ,         ,    .
   ,    .     ,     - ,        .      .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ibrisami

> 


     .    . ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## 5

,    (  )      6%    .   54-,     ?       ,     2019    ? ?

----------


## .

*5*,       .       ,   2019

----------


## 5

> *5*,       .       ,   2019


,      " "       ,    . 
      (   ,     )

----------


## 34

6%     13 % ?

----------


## .

> 6%     13 %


   ?

----------


## 34

> ?


   6%   ,     ,        13 % ?

     ,     ,

----------


## .

> 6%


  54- ,     ,    .    ,    :Smilie:          ,

----------


## 34

> 54- ,     ,    .    ,            ,


    ,      ,      )

----------


## .

> ,      ,


  -           .        ,     .         .

----------


## ()

!   .     (6%)  .      .    ,  .      .   ,   :         .   .    3 . 
1 .  54-        (  ,    ),        , ..        (, )       .       ,    , ,      ?  :Smilie:   ,   "    "  . , ,  .
2 .   , , .     ?    - ?
3 .  .  ( ).   ,   ,       ,       .   .   ?  :Blush:

----------


## 3

.
   ,    ,     ,   ,      .
  , ?
      ,  , ..    .
 :
1.     ,        ? ,    ,        -.
2.        ,    ?

----------


## .

> , ?


          .     .
            . .

----------

6    13

----------


## future_edge

/,         ,    ,           ,     ?   /c  ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,           ,     ?


 . ,           .

----------



----------


## .

** ,         -  ,

----------

> -  ,


?
       ,      ,      (   )

----------

.  1.07.2021   , :
1)     (6%)           ?
2)     (6%)           ?
3)    (6%)           ?
4)     (6%)          ?

----------


## .

1  3 -  ? 
   2  4 ,        .

----------

> 1  3 -  ? 
>    2  4 ,        .


 -  . .         .
 1  2021        ,   ,   -  .

----------


## .

**,        .    ,

----------


## Madam_Neko

.  ,     :    6% -         ,         .   ?  )

----------

